# What sim card to use in dubai???



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Hiya all

I will be in Dubai for 2 weeks end of May and was wondering what sim card to use to call people in Dubai and my family in Scotland.
And help will do 
ta


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

I'd suggest you get a prepaid sim card here which is available as soon as you exit immigration =)


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Whats the name for it and how much it will cost so that i know.
many thanks


----------



## Pink Fairie (Sep 9, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Whats the name for it and how much it will cost so that i know.
> many thanks


there are 2 providers at immigration, usually a little counter by duty free and next to a lovely unaffordable car..... You can chose from du or etisalat, its a personal choice which one you go with


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

kingrulzuk said:


> Whats the name for it and how much it will cost so that i know.
> many thanks


Pre paid Mobile plan from du | Pay as you Go | du

Wasel - Prepaid Mobile


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Just go for DU as they have better international rates which is basically what you want.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The sim card costs about dhs.120 plus your top up


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

wandabug said:


> The sim card costs about dhs.120 plus your top up


I recently bought a DU one for 55 dirhams and it had 10 dirhams on it as well.


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

This helps a lot
Thanks to all you lovely people


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

zin said:


> I recently bought a DU one for 55 dirhams and it had 10 dirhams on it as well.


I got it from a desperate shop-owner for 40 dhs !


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

wandabug said:


> The sim card costs about dhs.120 plus your top up


I'm referring to the counter at the Airport when you arrive, but it was a few years ago that I bought one there so I could be wrong


----------

